# So I got a new MTL tank



## Marius Combrink (19/5/16)

So @sideshowruki was kind enough to give me a tank that he got from a sale.
Its a Kayfun lite and this tank is rather huge I must say.
so I built it this morning and must say wow I am impressed. Huge flavour and huge throat hits even on 6mg juice. will try higher juice tonight.
Now my question is to all the MTL vapours
How do I know if this tank is authentic or a clone (not that it matters just curious)


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/5/16)




----------



## Cave Johnson (19/5/16)

Good to see you're enjoying it. 
I had a similar experience with a Kayfun V4 last year. Was absolutely blown away by the flavour I got.


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/5/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Good to see you're enjoying it.
> I had a similar experience with a Kayfun V4 last year. Was absolutely blown away by the flavour I got.


yeah flavour is amazing on it. I have also found the more I restrict the airflow the more throat hit it gives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/5/16)

I think @Silver might enjoy this tank if he doesn't already have a similar one
Its an old tank but surely is Gold IMO

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (19/5/16)

That's awesome. I've been meaning to try MTL for some time now, but I just have no idea where to even start.


----------



## andro (19/5/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> View attachment 54773
> View attachment 54774
> View attachment 54775


IMO is a clone. Due to the deck screw and the writing at the bottom. As well is a 3.1 and not a lite . But after saying that i can tell you that on those tanks the difference between clones or original is not existent anymore when the clone is good quality . And as well the 3.1 for most was the best flavour producing tank between the kay series . Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## sideshowruki (19/5/16)

Glad you're enjoying it bud

#MTLmustfall 

//runs away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imotions (19/5/16)

I want MTL tank but now gone so used to DL i get lost trying MTL on my old devices lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> I think @Silver might enjoy this tank if he doesn't already have a similar one
> Its an old tank but surely is Gold IMO



Thanks for thinking of me @Marius Combrink 
Its such a pity because my Kayfun experiences were tarnished by a bad clone many moons ago
Perhaps it was also a bit of my inexperience but it leaked quite badly. I remember going to a vape meet at Alibi in about the beginning of 2014 and on the way home, that tank leaked on the seat of my car.

The real pity is that subsequent to that experience i never got back into the kayfun tanks. It put me off.

Now that I have had about a year of great service from the Lemo1 I am interested in getting a good clone or even an authentic just to see how it goes...

Glad you enjoying


----------



## Migs (23/5/16)

Hope I can get my hands on a Kayfun 5, authentic is like R2000 plus minus so hoping for a good clone.


----------



## Marius Combrink (23/5/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for thinking of me @Marius Combrink
> Its such a pity because my Kayfun experiences were tarnished by a bad clone many moons ago
> Perhaps it was also a bit of my inexperience but it leaked quite badly. I remember going to a vape meet at Alibi in about the beginning of 2014 and on the way home, that tank leaked on the seat of my car.
> 
> ...


Wow ya that is bad luck. Must say this is a rather tricky tank. I have used it a bit now but dont think its right yet. Think i should use silica instead of cotto . My idea is to get a similar throat hit as the little evod but currently its not there. Hopefully i can get it right. 

How do you build and wick the lemo if i may ask (you do use the lemo mtl right?)


----------



## Silver (23/5/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Wow ya that is bad luck. Must say this is a rather tricky tank. I have used it a bit now but dont think its right yet. Think i should use silica instead of cotto . My idea is to get a similar throat hit as the little evod but currently its not there. Hopefully i can get it right.
> 
> How do you build and wick the lemo if i may ask (you do use the lemo mtl right?)



@Marius Combrink 

I do it with what some call the "drape" method. Basically just splay the cotton/rayon and cut so it just touches the deck. And make sure its not covering the juice channels when the chimney is on. Has worked very well for me. 

Not MTL, but rather resticted lung hit. The Lemo1 I keep wide open and at that setting its a restricted lung hit. 

For wicking the Kayfun it should be similar, but dont take my word for it. Perhaps @andro can post one of his wicking photos? I have never tried silica on the Lemo1. Rayon doing great for me on the fruity menthols

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (23/5/16)

Silver said:


> @Marius Combrink
> 
> I do it with what some call the "drape" method. Basically just splay the cotton/rayon and cut so it just touches the deck. And make sure its not covering the juice channels when the chimney is on. Has worked very well for me.
> 
> ...


Which one u want to see ? I meant which kayfun because all are a bit different . I still use silica or jap cotton


----------



## Marius Combrink (23/5/16)

andro said:


> Which one u want to see ? I meant which kayfun because all are a bit different . I still use silica or jap cotton


Hey @andro its for the kayfun lite. Posted in my first post

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/5/16)

andro said:


> Which one u want to see ? I meant which kayfun because all are a bit different . I still use silica or jap cotton



Thanks @andro - i am thinking for the benefit of @Marius Combrink 
He says its a Kayfun Lite - but i think you said its a 3.1 ?


----------



## andro (23/5/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @andro - i am thinking for the benefit of @Marius Combrink
> He says its a Kayfun Lite - but i think you said its a 3.1 ?


yes it is . will do one tomorrow with bot silica or jap and post photo

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (23/5/16)

andro said:


> yes it is . will do one tomorrow with bot silica or jap and post photo


Thank you sir

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (23/5/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Hey @andro its for the kayfun lite. Posted in my first post
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


wil post tmrw bot kay lite and 3.1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/16)

Thanks @andro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (23/5/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


i actually just saw now that u use cotton . is easier with that anyway .


----------



## andro (24/5/16)

@Marius Combrink this is the way i do it and in no way is the only one or the rigth one . is no dry hit ever and flavour is perfect . a little reminder this thanks work best at max 20 w and this coil here is good around 15 w. 


here is the kay lite on the left and the 3.1 on the rigth . look really different but the chimney and the deck inside is exactly the same


same size.


im using the lite just because was the first one i took apart but .
28 g kanthal 2.5 mm id 7 wraps come to 1.3 ohm 
make sure to leave 2 mm between the deck and the coil and twisted on a side not straigth ( wick better )
like the photo below 


cotton like 2.5 mm wide 


pull it up and put half chimney in . dont wet it and cut etc etc etc . will do tht later 


cut few mm above the chimney 


now just gently put it into the chimney and after put some juice fill and use it . 


i dont like to position it before and juice it etc because u can close the feeding slot if u do that .
hope this helped

Reactions: Winner 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (24/5/16)

andro said:


> @Marius Combrink this is the way i do it and in no way is the only one or the rigth one . is no dry hit ever and flavour is perfect . a little reminder this thanks work best at max 20 w and this coil here is good around 15 w.
> View attachment 55330
> 
> here is the kay lite on the left and the 3.1 on the rigth . look really different but the chimney and the deck inside is exactly the same
> ...


Epic thanks meneer . Will try this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/5/16)

Wow, talk about a trip down memory lane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/16)

@andro 

Thats a great tutorial - thanks!
I am now wondering if I should tilt the coil at an angle in my Lemo1 instead of making it straight
You have me thinking

Boy, id love to get an authentic Kayfun now!!


----------

